

Odds are 1 in 5 for undergraduate CSE applicants at the University of Washington - jennya
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/dannywestneat/2016987078_danny11.html

======
tryitnow
"The issue is money. Which nobody is proposing more of for our state
universities."

A few things. First of all, I'd say a pretty good proportion of the best
programmers I know were self taught (i.e. didn't go to college or else majored
in something completley unrelated to CS, e.g. French lit).

Second, there are growing opportunities to learn code online. I don't even
need to mention any of them to this crowd.

Third, most of the CS majors I talk to say that CS curricula are out of date
and almost always have been (at least with respect to what employers are
looking for, in terms of theory it's less true).

Fourth, as the author makes clear other universities are sweeping in to fill
the gap left by UW.

So, is this really a problem? I guess it's a problem for UW because they don't
have the sense to move resources from weaker programs to CS. But then again,
is that what's really going on? It could be that UW is simply wishing to
enhance it's program by being more selective (and the UW people in the article
might disagree with that). or it could be that UW's administrators are just
morons, that wouldn't be the only case of stupid mismanagement in American
universities.

I just don't see what the big deal is. With today's opportunities nobody is
being denied the opportunity to learn coding.

Of course, maybe people really, really want to learn actual academic CS
instead of just getting employable skills. I seriously doubt that though.

~~~
jc4p
I'm a self taught programmer. I'm currently on my lunch break at a job that
pays me just under 6 figures a year. I work and live in Seattle and I'm very
glad that UW rejected me, twice.

While the teachers interviewed in the story are amazing, I'm glad UW rejected
me because I don't think I'd be were I am right now with their education. I've
helped numerous high school friends who are now taking Computer Science
classes learn what they need to learn for their assignments and the problems
they have are just so non relevant that it scares me.

This isn't a case of someone complaining "Why do I have to learn Calculus,
I'll never use it!" (because I actually do use Calculus every day), but rather
complaining about "why have I had to explain for loops to four different sets
of hard working and studious friends, the day before their assignments are
due?"

I'm fairly certain that if any of my friends currently attempting a Computer
Science degree from UW want to work at the level I do professionally, they'll
have to study a lot on their free-time and learn things on their own rather
than follow along with the classes they're taking.

Note: This doesn't include people who have contacted me asking for her saying
they're only taking Computer Science just because they hear it pays well.

~~~
Maven911
The hours dont match when you posted this message and you said you are on your
lunch break, unless you take it at 5 pm

------
angdis
The same stuff happened at electrical/computer engineering departments in the
late 80's. It is not a tragedy. It just means that lots of kids and/or their
parents have gotten the meme that computer science is "hot". The universities
are justified in not attempting to satisfy these fluctuations on short time
scales.

------
Maven911
Anyone from uni of wash or who applied can corroborate this story ? Is it
considered a top regional school or is it just the lack of seats/professors

~~~
drewrv
Not regional, CS at the university of washington is one of the top in the
country.

[http://grad-schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-gradu...](http://grad-
schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-graduate-schools/top-science-
schools/computer-science-rankings)

------
dsolomon
UW alum here.

Back in the day 1987-1991 (started when I was 16) it was still challenging to
get in - but not this retentive.

